# Dust storm in Sydney and Brisbane



## Tysonboss1 (23 September 2009)

This dust storm sucks,

I Slept with my window open last night and woke up feeling like I have snorted a kilogram of dirt.

The eerie feeling of the dust storm was cool for the first 5 mins this morning.

But now I can't wait till I can open the windows again.


----------



## bowman (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*

It hit the Byron Bay area about 20 mins ago - not long after I hung out a load of white clothes to dry.


----------



## Happy (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*

On a positive note this is fair shake of free top soil, but all I can think of is loads of robust language to describe what it did around my place  I can see red everywhere!


----------



## awg (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*

Asthma attack for me in Newcastle

football carnival canceled for youngest son

other kids stayed home from school

planes cant land at airport

people canceling apts

roofers would be having the day off imo


----------



## Boggo (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*

Sydney Airport forecast not looking pretty...

SYDNEY (YSSY)
    TAF AMD YSSY 222245Z 2300/2406
    29030G45KT 2000 BLOWING DUST
    FM230200 27030G45KT 5000 BLOWING DUST (_current period, 270 degrees gusting to 45 knots with 5000 metres visibility_)
    FM230600 25025G40KT CAVOK
    FM231000 25015G25KT CAVOK
    FM231400 25015KT CAVOK
    TEMPO 2300/2306 1500 BLOWING DUST
    RMK FM230000 MOD/SEV TURB BLW 5000FT TILL 232400

Williamtown even worse...

WILLIAMTOWN (YWLM)
    TAF AMD YWLM 222216Z 2223/2318
    30030G50KT 0600 DUST STORM
*FM230100 29030G50KT 3000 DUST* (_gusts to 50 knots, vis 3000 metres_)
    FM230400 29030G50KT 8000 DUST
    FM230600 28025G40KT CAVOK
    FM230900 26020G30KT CAVOK
    TEMPO 2301/2306 2000 DUST
    RMK FM222300 MOD/SEV TURB BLW 5000FT 


(1 knot = 1.852 kms)


----------



## Boyou (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*

You're not alone ...dust has hit SE Qld...southern suburbs of Bris where I live are very dirty at the moment


----------



## moXJO (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*

The wifes white cat turned red.


----------



## Gar (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*

I'm in Logan and its a pretty amazing sight at the moment 


its a bit of a pain in the **** too as I have things to paint.


----------



## Gar (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*

A pic for those of you lucky enough to somewhere else


----------



## roland (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*

my pool has turned red - the Creepy Crawly is going to be busy tonight


----------



## weatherbill (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*

didn't know Sydney had such craziness. 

I thought it was one of the most stable environments on the planet.

Maybe Perth is more stable?


----------



## JTLP (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*

Dust storm brought my plane in 1.5 hours early from Dubai.

250 km/h tailwinds


----------



## Kash Kosmo (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*

This same dust storm is also in Brisbane and just arrived this morning
Its getting worse by the half hour 

KK


----------



## Beej (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*



weatherbill said:


> didn't know Sydney had such craziness.
> 
> I thought it was one of the most stable environments on the planet.
> 
> Maybe Perth is more stable?




First time Sydney has seen a dust storm since 1939.....

Beej


----------



## drsmith (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*



Boggo said:


> Sydney Airport forecast not looking pretty...
> 
> SYDNEY (YSSY)
> TAF AMD YSSY 222245Z 2300/2406
> ...



You must be a pilot or otherwise have username and password access to the above information.


----------



## Boggo (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*



drsmith said:


> You must be a pilot or otherwise have username and password access to the above information.




Anyone can get most of the info here...
http://weather.noaa.gov/weather/taf.shtml

using the 4 letter codes from here (major airports only)...
http://www.airport-technology.com/icao-codes/Y.html


----------



## drsmith (23 September 2009)

*Re: Dust Storm Sydney*



Boggo said:


> Anyone can get most of the info here...
> http://weather.noaa.gov/weather/taf.shtml
> 
> using the 4 letter codes from here (major airports only)...
> http://www.airport-technology.com/icao-codes/Y.html



The observations are there too.

The dust appears to have cleared Sydney Ariport (Vis>10km) but Brisbane does not look too flash.

YBBN 230400Z 26021KT 0800 -DS VV006 25/M11 Q1006 FM0400 24020G30KT 0800 BLDU NSC FM0600 25018G28KT 1500 BLDU NSC FM0400 MOD/SEV TURB BLW 5000FT


----------



## tomsum (23 September 2009)

Watched it all from my work building in Brisbane throughout the day!

Looks like it's clearing up slightly now... I think I left the windows and screen doors open at home however. So not looking forward to cleaning it all up :


----------



## Joe Blow (23 September 2009)

I renamed the thread so us Brisbanites don't get an inferiority complex. :


----------



## drsmith (23 September 2009)

What are you going to do when it gets to Townsville ?


----------



## Joe Blow (23 September 2009)

drsmith said:


> What are you going to do when it gets to Townsville ?




Probably rename it again.


----------



## Mr J (23 September 2009)

There was a dust storm?


----------



## Calliope (23 September 2009)

I've heard of a blue moon, but a blue sun!!:bad:


----------



## Tysonboss1 (23 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> There was a dust storm?




Sure was it gave our suburb a real dooms day feel this morning,












jesse didn't know what to think


----------



## Mr J (23 September 2009)

Wow, too bad I missed it. Was Sydney completely or partially affected? When I woke up it was a nice mix of sun, clouds and blue sky.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (23 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> Wow, too bad I missed it. Was Sydney completely or partially affected? When I woke up it was a nice mix of sun, clouds and blue sky.




From the news reports it started from broken hill and NT and hit most of the east coast,

It started clearing in sydney from mid morning and was almost completely gone by 1pm.


----------



## jono1887 (23 September 2009)

Its still kinda dusty up in brisbane... would like some rain to wash it away...


----------



## Smurf1976 (23 September 2009)

I propose a trade.:

Here in Tassie we suddenly seem to have more rain than anyone wants and we're getting just a bit fed up with getting drenched and hearing about floods. Meanwhile the rest of the country is so dry it's being literally blown away.

All we need now is to even things up a bit. A bit of rain for everyone, no floods or dust for anyone and we can all have sensible weather. 

How to make it happen is the problem...


----------



## BSD (23 September 2009)

Cue Global Warming Alarmists


----------



## drsmith (23 September 2009)

Smurf1976 said:


> Here in Tassie we suddenly seem to have more rain than anyone wants and we're getting just a bit fed up with getting drenched and hearing about floods. Meanwhile the rest of the country is so dry it's being literally blown away.
> 
> All we need now is to even things up a bit. A bit of rain for everyone, no floods or dust for anyone and we can all have sensible weather.
> 
> How to make it happen is the problem...



It could have been much worse. The El-Nino expected for the second half of this year has so far largely failed to materialise.

Much of SW WA and southern SA are also reveiving good seasonal rainfall.


----------



## Rough_Trade (23 September 2009)

Forget El-Nino, Global Warming, Ozone Layer etc....

HERE'S YOUR CULPRIT


----------



## Tysonboss1 (23 September 2009)

Rough_Trade said:


> Forget El-Nino, Global Warming, Ozone Layer etc....
> 
> HERE'S YOUR CULPRIT




HAHAHA,... nice.

Is that your place, sweet unit if it is.


----------



## matty2.0 (24 September 2009)

Tysonboss1 said:


> Sure was it gave our suburb a real dooms day feel this morning,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha love that.


----------



## Solly (25 September 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> I renamed the thread so us Brisbanites don't get an inferiority complex. :






drsmith said:


> What are you going to do when it gets to Townsville ?






Joe Blow said:


> Probably rename it again.





Joe, looks like it was only minor... Thank goodness.. 






TOWNSVILLE'S skyline was shrouded in dust yesterday as a great cloud of hazy particles blanketed the city.

http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au/article/2009/09/25/81721_news.html


----------



## Aussiejeff (25 September 2009)

Tysonboss1 said:


> Sure was it gave our suburb a real dooms day feel this morning,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No need to continue the downpayments towards that Virgin Mars Holidays package then?


----------



## Mr J (26 September 2009)

It looks like there's another dust storm, or record smog .


----------



## Solly (26 September 2009)

*Dust storms could be radioactive*

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,26127235-421,00.html

_That's OK, luckily we dumped it on New Zealand._


----------



## Happy (26 September 2009)

Solly said:


> *Dust storms could be radioactive*





Was mentioned in media couple of times already, wander how long would it be to make few tests and put people at ease, before conspiracy and general suspicion take over with claims of coverup>


----------



## jono1887 (26 September 2009)

Happy said:


> Was mentioned in media couple of times already, wander how long would it be to make few tests and put people at ease, before conspiracy and general suspicion take over with claims of coverup>




I seriously doubt it... but then again, would the government bother wanting the public when there is nothing they could do about and just end up with the blame.

But then again, there are hundreds of schools, universities and labs that have gieger counters that would have gone crazy if it was radioactive...


----------



## awg (26 September 2009)

glad I was too lazy to clean up after the last one

had another this morning

lol to all the neat freaks:


----------



## jono1887 (26 September 2009)

awg said:


> glad I was too lazy to clean up after the last one
> 
> had another this morning
> 
> lol to all the neat freaks:




Another dust storm this morning? where?


----------



## Mr J (27 September 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Another dust storm this morning? where?




Near the city (Sydney) it last from about 5am to 7am or 8am.


----------



## jono1887 (28 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> Near the city (Sydney) it last from about 5am to 7am or 8am.




lucky it didnt reach us.. just washed the car :


----------



## Green08 (29 September 2009)

Consider the sheep

Yes those lovely legs of lamb and mutton looked like 4 legged moving rocks! The little ones being born struggled not just with the dust but with the velocity of the wind with no abating for several days. 

The wool to still be shorn was ruined.  The dust penetrated up to 4 cms of the wool decreasing the value. Even the super fine with their jackets on where not spared.

Mohair and Cashmere goats found the same fate.


----------



## Atlas79 (29 September 2009)

On the news it was casually mentioned that the dust (some of? All of? Didn't say) was *radioactive*, having come from "a uranium mine". A warning by health experts, delivered with handy timing: after the dust storm had finished.

Enjoy.


----------



## jono1887 (29 September 2009)

Atlas79 said:


> On the news it was casually mentioned that the dust (some of? All of? Didn't say) was *radioactive*, having come from "a uranium mine". A warning by health experts, delivered with handy timing: after the dust storm had finished.
> 
> Enjoy.




I don't think the natural uranium from mines are that terribly dangerous to us... its the processed weapons grade and energy grade stuff that and the used rods from power stations that are probably more dangerous.


----------



## Atlas79 (30 September 2009)

jono1887 said:


> I don't think the natural uranium from mines are that terribly dangerous to us... its the processed weapons grade and energy grade stuff that and the used rods from power stations that are probably more dangerous.





I hope you're right mate. And thanks, I am breathing a little easier now, figuratively and literally


----------

